# Habt ihr euch schonmal Teaser-Material angeschaut...



## Wolfner (9. Mai 2011)

...und euch gewünscht es würde frühzeitig aufhören? :-B


http://www.dasschwarzeauge-film.de/


Ich kanns nichtmal schmerzfrei zu Ende schauen. Dabei mag ich DSA! 
Ich hab ja keinen Herr der Ringe erwartet. Aber auf ein weiteres D&D kann ich auch verzichten.
Mich würd mal interessieren wie ihr zu diesem cineastischen Meisterwerk steht.

MfG
Wolfner


----------



## schneemaus (9. Mai 2011)

Ich mag ja nicht meckern - aber gehört das nicht ins Film-Musik-Forum?

Ich hab's mal reportet =)

BTT: Ich hab's mir mal angesehen und fand's nicht schlecht - allerdings bin ich auch nicht der große DSA-Fan und bin demnach nicht wirklich fähig, zu beurteilen, ob die Umsetzung der Vorlage gerecht werden wird.


----------



## Reflox (9. Mai 2011)

Schrecklich.

Drakensang & Co. waren ja gut, da man als Pc Spiel ja trotzdem Individuell eingreifen kann, aber ein Film geht einfach zu weit. Das hat ja nichts mit DSA und zu 0.00% mit P&P zu tun.


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. Mai 2011)

/Moved


----------



## Dracun (9. Mai 2011)

höhö da is ja der Kung Fu Mönch aus der unsäglichen RTL Serie bei ... aber ich hatte im Kopp das dies ein Fanfilm sein wird... oder habe ich das falsch im Kopp?

Abgesehen davon .. ich bin mal auf den ganzen Film gespannt.


----------



## TheGui (10. Mai 2011)

es schaut ja nach nem fanprojekt aus.. aber immerhin besser als alles was Uwe Boll jemals ausgekotzt hat!


----------



## Butcher's Hook (11. Mai 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> es schaut ja nach nem fanprojekt aus.. aber immerhin besser als alles was Uwe Boll jemals ausgekotzt hat!



da hat aber jemand versäumt *Postal* zu gucken !


----------



## xxdaxterxx (15. Mai 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> es schaut ja nach nem fanprojekt aus.. aber immerhin besser als alles was Uwe Boll jemals ausgekotzt hat!



Wobei man sagen muss das es auch gute Uwe Boll Filme gibt wie: Postal und alone in the Dark 1


----------

